# Doc's European Holiday 2009



## Doc (21/9/09)

My wife and I got back from Europe at the weekend.
The two of us have been married for 10 years so figured it was a good time to take a break, farm out the kids and go and have some fun in the playground of our youth.

When planning the trip we decided to split it into three. A little reminiscing and relaxation, beer and champagne (my wife is into champagne as I'm into beer).
So we started the trip in Greece where we got to together in the Greek Islands, then onto Belgium for beer and finally France for champagne.

This topic will cover just the beery stuff.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

First stop was Athens, where we had a few hours to kill before heading out to Mykonos.
We did a quick lap of the Acropolis to refresh our memories, then found a place to hook into lunch and a few refreshing beverages. 

As it was a typical stinking hot end of summer day I wasn't too worried about the beer selection, just some shade and something to wet the palate.
Chose a place sat down, and ordered.
Within 10 seconds this turned up. Beer delivery for my table 





So first beer down had to be Greek. The equiv of a Carlton Draught/VB/New basically. Like a lawnmower beer it hit the spot.




Noticed they had the Red version too. So gave that a crack. Wasn't too bad. Bascially I think it just had a little caramel added in the bottling line, but I was happy 




Doc


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/09)

Welcome back Doc,
Bring on those holiday pics.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

After getting out to the dodgy port of Rafina and on to the hydrofoil (a choice made after previous experiences on the big old slow clunker ferries), it was time to checkout what was on offer.

Amstel or Heineken over Mythos. So the Amstel got picked as well as some nibbles. 




The ferry.




Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Another key decision when planning was that we were going to do the trip in style, rather than the cheap methods involved 13 years previously. 
Even though this shot isn't of beer (it is the welcoming champers) it will give you the idea.




That is the very from our hotel pool overlooking Mykonos.

Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

So as far as beer in concerned, Mykonos is a bit of a beer wasteland. But that wasn't the reason we were there.
But at about 1 Euro for 500ml (from the supermarket) who's complaining 




At least my wife had a few more choices.




Love being able to get beer at and on the beach.




From the balcony of our studio. Yes I know Heineken, but hey.




Empties around town show the choices.




And then I found the delivery truck




and then the distribution warehouse




Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

On to Santorini.

The Aussie bar that I stumbled upon (but didn't go into). They even had a notice up saying they were replaying the AFL semis.



Gyro matched with Greek beer on one of the neighbouring islands (after we climbed the volcano). 



Whilst exploring downtown Fira I found the "Beer bar". Was closed during the day, so never made it there, but did realise that there was a brewery called Craft Beer that had beer available in Santorini. Haven't gone back to hunt for their location, but I think they are on the mainland somewhere.



Craft Beer sign.



Our second Santorini Sunset. I'd found another little supermaket with again the cheap mainstream lagers. 



Santorini Sunset 2



Craft Beer Pilsener and another sunset. The Pilsener wasn't too bad. I'd also already had the Weizen by this stage. The Weizen was pretty good.



Craft Beer Schwarzbier and another Gyro. The Schwarz was the pick of the three I got to try (Pils, Weizen and Schwarz). Ended up having a few of the Schwarz when I found them.




Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

On to Belgium.
First stop was Brussels, and a quick walk into the mail square.
250 Beers was the first place I found. Not to bad a selection. Much better after Greece, and of course now it was ALL ABOUT THE BEER 




The Brewers House in the main square.




They even have their own street.




*Tip*
If you are going to Brussels and want to go to Cantillon then download this suggested walking guide to get to the brewery. It gives you some good history on the city. 

Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

So using the Walking guide mentioned above we made our way through Brussels to Cantillon.
Stopped for lunch along the way and I had a bottle of Saison Du Pont. It was fresh and awesome. I feel some Saison brewing coming up in my near future.

Cantillon was great. Arrived at the end of a big tour finishing up so got a Gueze right off the bat, and so did my wife. As she didn't like it (remember she is the Champagne girl), of course I got two. This worked well a lot in Belgium 

So here are a few shots around Cantillon.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

And a few more.

Basically I tried the range that was available for tasting. Even the Faro which was my first taste of Faro, and it was better than I expected.

Bought a bottle of the Rose de Gambrinus for takeaway.

Doc


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/09)

Doc, takes me back to my youth, bummed around Greece as a hippie and slept on the beaches at Santorini (east side where the black lava sands are). I notice in your first photo a Alpha beer glass. That was actually my pick of beers, I suppose they don't make it any more and the glass is probably an oldie they still had at the bar there. The other great beer was Fix although a little sweetish, but that's gone by the wayside as well I believe. In Crete there was a Henninger brewery - not bad German style light pils brew.

Keep em coming !!!


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

For dinner it was off to Restobiers.
This is a cool little restaurant all about the beer (important to note if you don't drink beer (ie. Champagne)).




The food menu is all in French and Dutch, so your language skills need to be up there a little. One of the waitresses spoke some English which was great.




The beer and food menu was pretty good.
Dinner was fantastic. I enjoyed it a lot.
The decor is a little kitch, with collections of items like coffee grinders etc decorating the walls.




I was also going for beers that were either particular to a place, or ones I hadn't seen back here.




Doc


----------



## AussieJosh (21/9/09)

Looks awsome! I went to both of these citys about a year and a half ago. I did not know about the walking guide Brussels to Cantillon. So i did not go there.  but good to know for next time. Infact i did stuff all in brussels! wish i had seen more!


----------



## eric8 (21/9/09)

Welcome back Doc, Looks like you had a great time. Those sunsets where awesome.


----------



## ant (21/9/09)

Cantillon right off the bat! Lurvely... looking forward to tracking progress and becoming increasingly jealous.


----------



## PHARSYDE (21/9/09)

Welcome back Doc, looks fantastic especially with all the shite weather here in Perth??? Summer fun where art thou??


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Next it was off to Brugges for the day.

Brewery de Halve Maan was one of the places I wanted to hit up.






Whilst waiting for the tour it was time for a bit and a beer.
Wanted to try a fresh Duvel.




The brewery tour was really good as it was also a brewery museum showing a lot of the older now disused equipment even though it is still a functioning brewery. 



















And of course the post tour beers.




My wife actually liked a sip of this one, so I didn't get two full ones 




Doc


----------



## Screwtop (21/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Doc, takes me back to my youth, bummed around Greece as a hippie and slept on the beaches at Santorini



Wouldn't risk that among the Pusti's on Mykonos eh Bribie :lol:

Great pics Doc, did you try some of the Cafeneo's or Ouzaria'a in out of the way places, not normally frequented by tourist malaka's ?

Screwy


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

After doing more sightseeing around Brugges (including the chocolate shops for my wife; there are over 50 chocolatiers in Brugges), it was time to hit some more of the beer spots as the majority of the day trippers were heading out.

Bier Tempel for some souvenirs




Cambrinus for a few beers. They only have about 400 to choose from.




Decisions decisions




This will do for a start.




Kir Kreik Royale for my wife. A beer combo she enjoyed.




Some great decor.










Doc

Then figured I knew the NZ version, so should try the Belgian version


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Next on the hit list 't Brugges Beertje.

A quaint little old bar with an interesting beer decor, and a good small selection of beers.




Tought decisions again. Start with a Flanders Brown. I'm in Flanders I figure.




It is pretty good. 




Bar shot.




Only downside was all the smokers. You can still smoke in the bars in Belgium.

Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

So that is it for beer stuff that I did in Brugges.
At the train station heading back to Brussels I found a beer vending machine.
Even though it only had the megaswill in it, I had to do it.





Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Next up was Antwerp.
A few things on the hit list here (diamonds, chocolate) and of course beer.

Kulminator for lunch.






Well when I say lunch, lets checkout the beer menu first




and think about a snack next. mmm chirzo, bread and cheese.




Quite an impressive cellar, even though my photo skills don't show it.




The local regional beer (yes I know you can get it here)




Maxed out beer geek decor. Hop bines and all.




Good little bier garden




A few empties laying around.




Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Next up another old beer bar the Oud Arsenaal.




Not the big impressive beer list, but decor from 1928 




Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Back into Brussels and time to do the first hit up at Delirum.







Three bars here. The tap bar, the den/cellar/cave and the restaurant.

First up just the tap bar as downstairs was packed and very smoky.

Again decisions decisions 
I'll start with a Blanche




Full on beer geek decor again



Tap bar taps.



Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

On to Morte Subite for dinner




and a few beers. 




A good meal and beer selection here too.
My wife got keen on the Mort Subite Kriek.

Doc


----------



## T.D. (21/9/09)

Crickey Darren, you must have a big memory card in your camera!  :lol:


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

T.D. said:


> Crickey Darren, you must have a big memory card in your camera!  :lol:



I put an 8Gb card in the camera.
With max resolution enabled I had the ability to take just over 3000 photos.
Got home and I had taken 2222 photos. Awesome. My new fav number.

Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Screwtop said:


> Great pics Doc, did you try some of the Cafeneo's or Ouzaria'a in out of the way places, not normally frequented by tourist malaka's ?



We did a full lap of Santorini. We hired a car and visited all the little villages and beaches on the coastline as well as the ones in the middle Pygos (sp??) etc.
We really enjoyed Santorini as niether of us had been there before.

Doc

PS: More pics to come.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Decided to checkout the Beer/Brewers Museum in Brussels.
Not that big, and really just to promote Belgian beer.
You get to look at some old equip (which you can see at Cantillon and de Halve Maan pretty much, and watch a video that tells you a bit about Belgium being proud of their beer and beer styles.




A number of sculptures of the patron saint etc






And of course you get the customary beer at the end. They had two styles Blonde and Dubbel, so of course I ended up with a glass of each 

Doc


----------



## T.D. (21/9/09)

Doc said:


> Got home and I had taken 2222 photos. Awesome. My new fav number.
> 
> Doc



Along with Richie...

Super effort that.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

There is another Bier Tempel in Brussels. Owned by the same people.
Had to check that one out too. Had a few different items than in Brugges. Huge beer selections though.




Then there was Beer Planet. Basically a Belgian Beer store.




Then time for take 2 at Delirum. This time in the cave.
The menu.



Only about 3000 beers to choose from.



Where to start ?? A Saison maybe.




Then maybe another Delrium (standard and Nocturnal)




The cave bar.



Some of the decor








Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

More at Delrium.








Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

It is great being able to buy beer in supermarkets too.

Even mini kegs. Yep proper little kegs.



Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Then it was time to move on to France for the Champagne parts of the trip.
So I had a few roadies from Belgium as I figured France wouldn't be as fruitful as Belgium.




Yes, corny souvenir time. But I needed a corkscrew and figured if I only ever use it once and leave the cork on it, it would make a good memento.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

In Reims whilst looking for somewhere to eat, we just happened to stumble upon a little French microbrewery. Part of a chain, and the beers were pretty good.













Doc


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

A few more roadies from Belgium.










Doc


----------



## mckenry (21/9/09)

Excellent Doc,
The smile just keeps getting bigger each pic...

About to head off (S.E. Asia) myself. Cant imagine my beer tours will be anything like yours.
Cheers,
mckenry


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

The majority of France though was the Champagne houses.
Won't bore you guys with photos from there, but had a blast in Reims and Epernay at Mumm, Martel, Tattinger, Pomeroy, Veuve Clicquot, Mercier, Moet & Chandon etc.

Final stop was London before getting on the A380 to head home.

A few halfs of some real ale, and a full pint of this one.
Was well into it as it was delicious before thinking of taking a photo 




Doc


----------



## glennheinzel (21/9/09)

Awesome pix. All you needed to do was get across to Germany and you would've hit all the major beer centers.

By the way, I look forward to seeing a Belgian IIPA joing the Black IPA on your "Planned brews" list.


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/09)

Fantastic pics Doc, so much to take in it must all seem a bit surreal now your back.

Andrew


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

Rukh said:


> Awesome pix. All you needed to do was get across to Germany and you would've hit all the major beer centers.
> 
> By the way, I look forward to seeing a Belgian IIPA joing the Black IPA on your "Planned brews" list.



Would have loved to make it to Germany too. Gotta leave something for the next trip 
IBA was already there. Saison and Belgian Douple IPA are now there 



AndrewQLD said:


> Fantastic pics Doc, so much to take in it must all seem a bit surreal now your back.



It is a little.
I took lots of photos so the memories don't fade 
Back to work tomorrow. Aarrgh.

Doc


----------



## AussieJosh (21/9/09)

Looks AWSOME!
I am suprised you can remeber any of it at all considering all the beer you drank! Any pics of the airline beer!?


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

AussieJosh said:


> Looks AWSOME!
> I am suprised you can remeber any of it at all considering all the beer you drank! Any pics of the airline beer!?



Hahahah, no pics from the flights.
Singha on the way up (Thai Airways) and James Squire Golden Ale on the way home (Qantas) 

Doc


----------



## Barry (21/9/09)

Thanks Doc.


----------



## Tony (21/9/09)

Wow Doc.

Absolutly awsome.

One day............ ONE DAY! I will get there t try the beers of belgium.

I loved the look of the place with all the fonts hanging from the roof at the bar.

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

Looks like you had a wonderful time... Thanks for sharing. Great photos.


----------



## Doc (21/9/09)

The breweries fermentation coolroom door is loving it's upgrade with a couple of souvenirs.





Doc


----------



## Josh (23/9/09)

Great stuff Doc.

We won't be doing quite so much beer stuff, but I plan on being in Belgium in a few days.

Currently listening to freight trains and boats pass me at the same time, camped by the river in a little town called St Goar am Rhein. Was planning on making it to Cologne today, but even after an AFD I was too jaded from the Oktoberfest. So we stopped here for a couple of days to check it out.

Thanks for the Cantillon walking tour, have saved it for when we hit Brussels.


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/09)

Josh said:


> Great stuff Doc.
> 
> We won't be doing quite so much beer stuff, but I plan on being in Belgium in a few days.
> 
> ...


Josh, what the hell are you doing having an AFD on holiday?
How nice are those little towns on the Rhein? We caught one of the steamers down the river on a day trip from Koblenz. Wish we took our backpack and stayed the night.


----------



## Doc (23/9/09)

Josh said:


> Great stuff Doc.
> 
> We won't be doing quite so much beer stuff, but I plan on being in Belgium in a few days.
> 
> ...



No probs.
You'll have fun and find good beer wherever you look in Europe 

St Goar. That is a blast from the past. Passed through there myself 13 yrs ago. Found a nice stein shop there too. Still have it.

Doc


----------



## Josh (23/9/09)

Doc said:


> No probs.
> You'll have fun and find good beer wherever you look in Europe
> 
> St Goar. That is a blast from the past. Passed through there myself 13 yrs ago. Found a nice stein shop there too. Still have it.
> ...


Dunno if that's a statement or a question. But yes the stein shop is still here. It proudly boasts to have only German steins in the shop.


----------



## Doc (23/9/09)

Josh said:


> Dunno if that's a statement or a question. But yes the stein shop is still here. It proudly boasts to have only German steins in the shop.



Yeah, bad contextual sentence structure. I still have the stein I bought from the stein shop in St Goar 

Doc


----------



## Scruffy (23/9/09)

Ahh, the beer shops in Brussels!








...this is just a small part of one of the shops Doc mentioned!!!

Note you can buy the 'recommended' glass to go with each brew...

...well done mate!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/10/09)

Nice one Doc, gotta love Gambrinus in Bruges.


----------



## AussieJosh (12/10/09)

Love the pics Scruffy!
Wish we had somthing like that here!


----------



## devo (12/10/09)

Fantastic stuff Doc. Keep the pic's and reports coming :super:


----------



## daemon (12/10/09)

Love the pics Scruffy, I've had to wipe the drool from my chin so I don't get any strange looks at work! Love the fact that they have the proper glasses available too, they're hard to get in Australia. I'm sure the prices are better than here as well!


----------

